# .45 acp loading help needed



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

I am loading for my Kimber Stainless II 1911 pistol. I am having a problem with rounds not chambering and being caught between clip and load ramp leaving slide open a bit. Factory ammo does not do this. The load I am using is cci primer , 230 gr rn jacket bullets , have tried lrn also in 230 grains, 5.3 and 5.5 grains of Bullseye powder and C.O.L of 1.260.

These loads shoot fine in a Taurus pt-1911. was thinking of going shorter on the C.O.L. Don't know !!!!!!!!!! I have been reloading for many years .9mm and three different rifle calibers and all have done great. Mighy just be the gun is picky but it did shoot a friends loads with wad cutters well. Would like to stay with 230 gr rn if I can. 

Any suggestions or loads you like, thinking of going to tightgroup powder????????

HELP 
:texasflag


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you using your original clip or an aftermarket one?


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

*clip*

I have two and one came with the pistol and the other is a Kimber clip.:texasflag


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you lock the slide back, or take the barrel out of the gun, will a round slide easily into the chamber fully? If not, then you might look at measuring the taper crimp at the case mouth with calipers and see if it is crimped to spec. If it is, then the nexst thing is to get something like a Lee Factory crimp die that also resizes the loaded case to spec in addition to putting on the correct taper crimp. I used one when I shot matches and it fixed all my feed problems. For lead bullets on 45CAP they're almost a necessity because of the amount of belling you need to give the case to get a lead bullet seated without shaving it. The Lee Factory crimp die will iron the case back smooth afterwards.

If the round does chamber in the barrel by hand, then it is likely a timing problem. One thing to check is if the gun uses poly shock buffers on the recoil rod, it might be damaged and not letting the slide come fully back. Also you can tune the magazine lips if the round is hanging up on the feed ramp. Open the lips on the front of the magazine and crimp them slightly in the rear. That will insure the round releases from the mag with a nose up attitude and will have a better chance to feed.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Are the bullets you are loading "round nose"?


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

A well throated .45acp 1911 mod should be able to strip and load empty cartridges from a functioning magazine and eject them as well.

If yours doesn't do this..... it Sure as HELL ain't living up to its potential.

If your overall cartridge length is different than the factory rounds..... that's probably your problem.

A magazine change to the Wilson Combat usually cures all BUT the most finicky Gov't mods.

Good Luck. I have 5 1911's and they ALL have personalities. I also have a 21 glock and a 220 sig...... which are typically Stoic and without souls.

Yeah.... I'm biased.


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

I am loading round nose 230 grain bullets. I have shortened the c.o.l. and will try that first. Also the rounds do chamber by hand , but they were a little to long they were just .10 thousands or so back from being flush with the top quarter of the chamber where the slot is cut to see if gun is loaded. 

Think clip is ok since factory loads work well ,but will look at that to. I will let yall know if col change fixes problem when I can go to range.

Thanks all


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I had a feed problem with my Sig at first. I loaded to book C.O.L and it wouldn't feed right. Fit the magazine just fine but would jam on loading. Tried loading to factory C.O.L and they fed fine. Lengthened them a bit after that to try and find a sweet spot. I may have found but the way I shoot a pistol I would never know it.  

Good Luck. Hope you get it figured out and feeding properly.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Clip, then polish the ramp, then open the throat, that gun should feed most anything. I dont think its the OAL a little tinkering with the clip I bet will fix it. I understand it will feed factory OK and not your reloads but we all cannot duplicate factory rounds to the T. Fix the clip or stop breaking your wrist when shooting. Thats the fastest way to jam a 1911 or most autos.



Charlie


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

you list you OAL, what size are you resizing to with your crimp die?

Also, what are your chrono speeds? I dont use bullseye, only N310 and N320 and clays. So I dont know if you can safely shorten your OAL.


----------



## bradlins (Feb 7, 2010)

*.45 acp*

Well I changed the ocl and went to the range and still having feeding trouble. Not as bad but still happens. I worked on the clip a little mostly spread the bullet end . will tighten the other end next. I bought the Lee factory crimp die today and will try that. Wilson combat clip might be next.

thanks will report as soon as I can :texasflag


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

calibrate your caliper, then reduce your overall length by 20-30 thousandths
or more , but should never exceed MAX OAL. Some RN have a faster taper
than others

Kimber magazines are notorious for having weak springs and
floppy follower which leads to feeding problems.

1. replace with Wilson Combat magazines or
2. replace spring and follower in your Kimber mag with Wilson spring and folloer


----------



## noylj (Aug 3, 2010)

1) it's a magazine
2) it's a 9mm (a 0.9mm is awfully small)
COL is determined by the pistol and magazine. There is no single COL that is right for all guns and magazines.
Is the round properly taper crimped? Should be 0.473" at case mouth as I remember.
Problems like this are almost always magazine, crimp, or COL related.


----------



## Franklin (Oct 7, 2005)

It's just not going into battery? The case is feeding but the slide just isn't closing all the way? Will a bump on the back of the slide close it?

I think you have a sizing problem, it feeds factory loads and wadcutters. Wadcutters are the hardest to feel, S&W used to make a gun just for wadcutter. I think you are bulging the case on the crimp or they aren't quite resizing enough. You already played with the O.A.L.. I would back off the crimping a little or use the lee crimping die. If that doesn't work I'd turn down the sizing die a 1/16 of a turn.


----------

